# Casino



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

Went to the casino today... I just love going but the machines I like are in the smoking section and it stinks! But I persevered and blew huge plumes of vapour to try and keep the stink away from me! And as it turned out it was a @Winner Winner Chicken Dinner day for me!

Erica with the Poker machine!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## ET (1/7/14)

royal flush nogal, veeeery lucky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapourshark (1/7/14)

Lucky!!! Wish I had that kind off luck! Could do with so cash to get some nice vape gear like you @Rob Fisher !! Someday I hope to be a big vaper like you.LOL. But sadly that is far away. Should go try my luck at a bit of poker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

If the truth actually be known then I’m not sure it’s luck… rather it’s payback time for the last 3 occasions I’ve been to the casino and come back with just the odd moth in my wallet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapourshark (1/7/14)

Lol, if that is how it work the casino is gona have too pay out big time next time I'm there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/14)

Wow Rob, that photo of Erica on the poker machine is so unusual
Fantastic!
And that royal flush is something else. Maybe Erica brought you some luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (2/7/14)

well done @Rob Fisher 

yip thats how they work- spend 50k win 5k

i think all these machines are rigged

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/14)

Riaz said:


> well done @Rob Fisher
> 
> yip thats how they work- spend 50k win 5k
> 
> i think all these machines are rigged



@Riaz, they are rigged to payout a certain percentage of the takings. And that percentage is regulated if i understand correctly

Imo one is far better off buying shares in a casino company than actually playing in the casino itself. Not as much fun, but no doubt more profitable over the longer run Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (2/7/14)

Silver said:


> @Riaz, they are rigged to payout a certain percentage of the takings. And that percentage is regulated if i understand correctly
> 
> Imo one is far better off buying shares in a casino company than actually playing in the casino itself. Not as much fun, but no doubt more profitable over the longer run Lol


 
yes definitely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/7/14)

So Erika is your lucky charm  congratulations


----------

